# Ambleside Rugby Club



## ozzo (May 25, 2017)

I'm sure its been asked before here but does anyone know the situation with Ambleside Rugby Club? There always seems to be HM on there but cant work out of there is a rally there at weekends or what? Can you just turn up and pay or is there a permanent rally on there?

TIA

Paul


----------



## wints (May 25, 2017)

We were there on a C&CC rally a couple of weeks ago.
The rally was on the grass pitch area.
The gravel car park was available for overnighting, a couple of vans were parked up there the whole w/e. There was a sign on the car park entrance regarding payment, and an adjacent honesty box.
At the time the club was closed for refurbishment, and as this is being carried out by the members, it may take some time.
Walked over to Millers Field and noticed that a large tag motorhome had stayed overnight on the adjacent car park at the far end near the sewage water treatment plant.

Allen


----------



## Canalsman (May 26, 2017)

wints said:


> The gravel car park was available for overnighting, a couple of vans were parked up there the whole w/e. There was a sign on the car park entrance regarding payment, and an adjacent honesty box.



Please can you advise what is the suggested donation?

Thanks


----------



## Budgie (May 26, 2017)

Ambleside rugby club currently rammed to bursting with mostly caravans


----------



## Robmac (May 26, 2017)

In an honesty box situation, I always put the money in an envelope with my registration number written on it.

That way, there can be no dispute as to whether you have paid or not if somebody comes around to check.


----------



## CarlandHels (May 26, 2017)

Robmac said:


> In an honesty box situation, I always put the money in an envelope with my registration number written on it.
> 
> That way, there can be no dispute as to whether you have paid or not if somebody comes around to check.





Never thought of putting the money in an envelope. I will from now on. Great idea, thanks...


----------



## Darren todd (Jun 5, 2017)

*Darren from Ambleside*

Hi all
My name is darren todd
I run the bar at Ambleside rugby club. 
I have been informed that people on your forum are discussing how our club works in terms of camping/caravan/motor home. 
Can you please tell all members that we do/can not allow overnight stays unless it is a booked rally or private function.  
No exceptions. 
We currently have two camper vans parked on our car park but these are owned by our sponsors and they are using our car park for storage not staying there. 
You can park on our car park during the day and leave a donation in the box but no overnight stays. 
If you would like to Enquire about a booking for a rally or event please contact 
Jeanette Irwin on 01539442025
Thanks darren 
07772525080


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------

